# 25 RND 10/22 factory mag ?



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You betcha ! It's about time.

http://shopruger.com/10_22-BX-25-MAGAZINE/productinfo/90361/


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

This has got to be the greatest thing since sliced bread!!! and for a price not much higher (if any) than an after market steel lipped 25 rounder. If Ruger OK'd it its gotta be good.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree 2tay, I can't believe they didn't do this sooner. I think it was a Bill Ruger thing, just trying to stay out of the spotlight as they got lots of flak over the mini-14, and 30's.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the Heads-up Don on the mag---i'll get 2---I have 25-mag from shooters ridge--has worked ok---my 10-22 is converted to a 17 mach 2---I like it____SB


----------



## 2tay530 (Oct 21, 2010)

One thing that is definately not a suprise is the steel feed lips. I've shot a few of the polymer lipped ones and they are just not the reliabe and wear out real quick. Im stoaked that these one have the steel lips. 
Did the Mini's mag have a bad rep initialy? I've sho a friends but he has some other poly. mags that ive never had a problem with. I've never heard of many factory mags that dont have a decent rep for function.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I tried one with the polly lips and I used it for shooting gophers for about 3 days then it went in the garbage. The ones with the steel lips seem to be lasting pretty good though. Only thing I dont like about the 25 round mag is that sometimes i find it can get in the way when I am using something as a rest. Sometimes I find myself just packing the 2 10 round mags and leaving the 25 at home.


----------

